

Show HN: A new, clean, open source Hacker News reader for Android - burntcookie90
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=io.dwak.holohackernews.app

======
burntcookie90
I posted this months ago with the initial design that looks nothing like it
does now.

Since then I've adopted the Material Design specs from Google as well as added
a tablet layout for large Android tablets. Let me know what you think!

Source can be found here: [https://github.com/dinosaurwithakatana/hacker-news-
android](https://github.com/dinosaurwithakatana/hacker-news-android)

------
cheeaun
Would be cool if this uses the official HN API :)

~~~
burntcookie90
Hey cheeaun, this is using an older version of your api, I plan on updating it
this weekend :D

